# New Species Discovered



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think that this is just awesome news. It's unbelievable that a place like this still exist in the world...

http://www.conservation.org/xp/frontlines/species/02070601.xml


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It is like a scientific treasure hunt, technically and physically adventurous. And very nice outputs in the end. What a great success! 

On the other side, the place has been identified and will be open to "humanistic" manipulations. 

I wish people could also find their paradise in their mind. That should be easier.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw that on the news last night. That would be soooo cool to see the place first hand, without ruining the quiet solitude it has right now.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I think the discovery is great. I just hope that it is indeed as remote as they say it is so that it can remain in the pristine state in which it's in. 

"Call some place paradise, kiss it good-bye" - Don Henley the Eagles.


----------

